# Public Beach Access #3



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

Just got in from some lazy fishing on the key. Started out with a pufferfish, then redfish 2" too small (16"), then a whiting, used that for bait and finally got a shark. He's a little guy but still counts haha. Guys next to us were just getting a few whiting here and there. Shark looks smaller cause I'm a bigger dude. To get him we kayaked out the whiting live to just past the color change. fun day


----------

